# Refinishing a Colt Officer's Model.



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

I picked up that beat up Colt officer's model yesterday. I got a very good price on it because of it's cosmetic condition. The frame is quite scratched up and has some really bad idiot marks on the side. The slide is not as bad bit it is not exactly pristine either. It has lots of little scratches. I refinished it last nigth and it is looking pretty nice...if I do say so myself. 

Here are some before pics.



















...and here is a pic of the frame after some work. I took some 320 grit sandpaper and sanded out the scratches and nicks. Luckily they were very shallow so I did not end up with any low spots. After that I beadblasted the whole thing, giving it a pearl like finish, then rebuffed the flat sides back to a brushed stainless look. I then changed out the grips and trigger.

I should have the slide done soon. It does not need nearly as much work. It is looking good so far.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice work there. Sometimes a fellow can get a great deal on a old pistol that has been rough up. Good luck with yours. :smt1099


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Very cool.

You seem to be quite skilled not only with the camera, but with the sandpaper as well. If you have the time and willingness to do so, would you mind typing up a tutorial of sorts for some refinishing tips?

Personally, I've got a SS Kahr K40 Elite 98 that has a few scratchy scratches on it and I'd like to get rid of them. It's a carry gun, so it gets used a lot, but I'd like to buff out the scratches.

Anything that you can provide would be very helpful. Thank you.

Zhur


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

It looks TERRIBLE. Get rid of it right away (pm me and I will generously take it off your hands).:mrgreen:


----------

